
JALI: Animator-Centric Procedural Lip Synch - rkevingibson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vniMsN53ZPI
======
rkevingibson
This is the research project of another PhD student in my lab. It takes an
audio file and a script and generates a facial animation to lip synch to the
audio. The key contribution (in my view) is that the animation curves it
generates are much simpler than those generated by motion capture, so even
when the results aren't perfect, they are easily tweaked by animators.

